# Problemas de comunicación del template PER-RX de SMac de zigbee con la hyperterm



## tecalex01 (Jul 6, 2009)

Buen día, actualmente me encuentro estudiando
la tecnología zigbee y como parte de mi estudio
quiero correr unos templates que trae el software
estoy utilizando beekit y code warrior y el paquete
1321xdsk-bdm de freescale.
k viene dos tarjetas 1321x-srb he tratado de correr
el template de PER(Packet Error Rate), se que necesito cargar
a una tarjeta el RX y a otra el TX, he seguido las instrucciones
que dan en el documento AN3231.pdf de freescale para cargarlo
El problema que tengo es que al querer conectar via usb la tarjeta
que tiene el PER-RX a la PC mediante hyperterminal
una vez que he configurado los bits por segundo a 38400 y en control de flujo
ninguno tal y como lo indica el pdf no he logrado comunicarlo con la PC debido
a que el mensaje de 
------ SMAC RX PACKET TEST -------
SW1 - Start Test
SW2 - Change Channel

no sale en la hyperterminal de windows, así mismo usmeando le código c
que genera por default en codewarrior me doy cuenta que al llamar
la función SCITransmitStr("\r\r------ SMAC RX PACKET TEST -------\r"); -----código de main-------
no sale de ahí e internamente esa función hace uso de la librería SCI.c y está de SCI.h que son drivers
y ahí dentro de esa función existe el siguiente while

while (!SCIS1_TC); /* wait for Tx complete */

del cuál me he dado cuenta que no sale.
He identificado el posible error sin embargo
aun no logro saber cuál puede ser la causa.

Espero y alguien que le haya pasado un problema
similar me pueda ayudar.
De verdad se les agradecería su pronta respuesta
pues me urge.

De antemano gracias.


----------

